# Third death on "Sage Sagittarius" in six weeks.



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

From ABC (Aus) "_An Australian investigator has discovered there has been another death on board the massive coal carrier Sage Sagittarius, the third in the past six weeks.

In late August a crew member disappeared while the ship was sailing in international waters through the Timor Sea, 450 nautical miles north-east of Cairns.

The ship was ordered to dock at Port Kembla where an investigation was opened.

Days later, just before the ship arrived in Newcastle, another man died after falling down stairs.

New South Wales Police are still investigating that incident, and the latest death happened on October 6 while the ship was unloading in Japan.

An employee of the ship's managing company, Hachiuma Steamship, was killed after being crushed in a conveyer belt.

It is believed the Japanese employee boarded the Sage Sagittarius in Newcastle before it set sail to Japan to oversee crew safety._"
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-10-29/third-sagittarius-death-unreported-for-weeks/4339314


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sounds like someone never paid for their hole.

John T


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Considering the size of the crew on a ship of this type, which is probably around twenty, three deaths over such a short period of time is absolutely shocking. And one of those who died was actually a safety inspector who was put on board specially to investigate the other two deaths! Something fishy is going on here. Too bad it will probably never be revealed just what it is, because nobody on shore ever really bothers about what goes on aboard ships such as this. The only organization that cares at all is the International Transportation Workers Federation, the international pariah labor union that tries to represent third-world seamen working on flag-of-convenience merchant ships.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Klaatu83 - can you feel any sharp pains in your back? Former member Bill Davies is sticking pins into your doll!

John T


----------

